# Need help Identifying Problem(pic included)



## smdtherock (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE My steering wheel had been jerking hard to the right and stays when I accelerated then kicks back to normal when I let go of accelerator and I chalked it up to needing an alignment really bad. The guy at the shop said I should get my tie rod looked at after getting an alignment. When I got home I jacked it up to see what was up and I don't think its the tie rod. If you look at the pic I circled the part that is moving(the housing around the bolt/nut) when I move the tire at 9 and 3. The other side does not do this and I am not sure what this part is called? It is bolted in just like the pic but moves a lot when moving back and forth 

Pic

sorry for the long post

thanks a lot guys!


----------



## fleurys (Feb 18, 2014)

That looks like a control arm bushing...

S.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the lower control arm bushing is either missing or shot. It's best to replace the entire arm. While you're at it, inspect all the bushings for wear.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They should have checked that out "before" the wheel alignment!


----------



## smdtherock (Mar 13, 2014)

I am going to go back and ask for a free alignment after I change the arm out today. It's ridiculous that they even did it. Thanks a lot guys!


----------

